# Shin Guards and other equipment



## l8rgator (May 11, 2010)

I'm new to martial arts (have been doing it for about 6 months), and just moved to a new dojo that is more focused on practical self-defense then traditional stuff.  The Sensei suggested I get some shin guards (I already have cheap kicks, gloves, headgear, and good mouthguard) for sparring.

I'd prefer to start upgrading to some "better than dirt cheap" stuff as I go along now that I've decided I enjoy martial arts and will probably stick with it for a while.  Any suggestions for decent but affordable beginner shin guards?  

Do you prefer stuff that is washable, or breathable?  
Are there ones that are more comfortable, or lighter weight than others?
Any other things to look for?  
What do you think of attached instep guards?  How well do these work with shoes or kicks?

Anything a better fit for a short woman (me) than for the average guy?

Also, any suggestions for (or thought on) shoes and other sparring gear?


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 12, 2010)

I'd say it depends on the contact level it's used for.
I have guards that are flexible sleeves containing rubber pads. They are put on like a brace, fit snugly and breathe. But they are only good for light and medium contact. If you want full contact, then they are not that good and you will probably want to use something that can absorb more impact.

For gloves, the same story goes. My gloves are like elastic braces, and simply contain a rubber pad that covers the knuckles. Good for medium contact but not more. They are comfortable and cheap, but if you want better protection you'll have to use more expensive MMA type gloves.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 12, 2010)

I prefer the cloth ones that extend down to cover your instep as well.  They are relatively cheap and give pretty decent protection.


----------



## Stac3y (May 12, 2010)

I actually use neoprene shin splint supports instead of foam shin guards. They give just enough protection (I do point sparring), are light, comfortable, and don't slip. And they are washable, too.


----------



## Bumblebee (May 13, 2010)

When I was competing in Taekwondo, I used these (but mine are ADIDAS).  Along with the foot parts.  I liked these a lot more because I found with the one-pieces it kept slipping up and exposing the "knuckles" of my feet.  

I found that these were easy enough to clean.  I just sprayed and wiped them down with some disenfectant spray.  They come in all kinds of sizes.  They're lightweight, quick to put on, and comfortable.  If you're looking for something you can wear with shoes, this is probably going to be the best fit for you since the part that goes over your feet is basically just a padded toe sock.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 9, 2010)

I myself use shin guards which protect both the shin and instep. They're made of cotton with some pads in them (I honestly don't know what its made of).





 [Image, as its enormous] Its the black or pink one if you scroll down.

Mine are fairly new though, so I don't know what to do with it, although I think I'm going to wash them every once in a while.
They can take a pretty hit and are a bit heavier than the sleeve type, but you'll get used to it.

I wear these ones with shoes, as the instep cover has an elastic band beneath it so you can slip your foot through it so it'll stay put.

As for your length, I'm a short female as well (5'1 ) so I bought myself the smallest pair of shin guards. As long as they stop below the knee, you'll be fine. Anything over the knee will start irritating.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

u can take a look on karatedepot.com they have real good stuff for good prices plus i have shopped alot!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2010)

We use these http://www.thaiboxingstore.co.uk/index.php/store/home/product/772

You can see what size you need, we got ours direct from Fairtex in Thailand so didn't pay nearly the commerical price though I would have done as they are long lasting and do the job very well.


----------

